# Firefox + scroll

## backfire

Witam! Mam na ekranie rozdzielczosc 1280x1024 jak mam na pelnym ekranie firefox'a to przewijanie stron scroll'em od myszki strasznie wolno idzie, troche daje po oczach takie cos, da sie jakos przyspieszyc scroll'a w firefox, bo w innych aplikacjach dziala nalezycie.

----------

## XianN

Wpisz w pasku adresu about:config i szukaj mousewheel.horizscroll.*

Ale mozliwe, ze chodzi tak na prawde o cos innego. Kiedys mialem cos takiego na komputerze z karta nvidia, jak nie zrobilem jeszcze sterownikow (co prawda na SuSE, ale co tam:P). Wygladalo to jakby strona 'przerysowywala' sie za kazdym skokiem o pare pixeli. Masakra;/ Pisze tak na wszelki, bo moze wlasnie o to chodzi?  :Wink:  (niestety nie pamietam, czy dzialalo to wtedy na vesa czy nv).

----------

## backfire

Jesli chodzi o stery nvidii to jade na prawie najnowszych. Co do tych ustawien w firefox to mam takie same jak w mozilli a w niej strony przewijaja sie przyzwoicie   :Confused: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Może chodzi o płynne przewijanie? U mnie to strasznie spowalnia.

----------

## webmajsterek

 *backfire wrote:*   

> Witam! Mam na ekranie rozdzielczosc 1280x1024 jak mam na pelnym ekranie firefox'a to przewijanie stron scroll'em od myszki strasznie wolno idzie, troche daje po oczach takie cos, da sie jakos przyspieszyc scroll'a w firefox, bo w innych aplikacjach dziala nalezycie.

 

ja ma  to samo ( pod gento i win -- chociaz pod win mniej uziazliwe , karta nvidia )  -- zadawalem tez w tej sprawie pytania tutaj i na forum.mozillapl.org 

zminilem w about:config takie pola 

```

mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.action   > 0

mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.numlines > 20 

```

powinno tobie przesuwc ekran o 20 lini ( 20 lini tekstu a nie piksli ) .

jak ten pierwszy klucz ustawisz na 1 to skroluje tobie o caly ekran . a jak na 2 to cos tam innego juz zapomnialem -- wiecej szczegolow w faq  na forum.mozillapl.org  ( temat coraz wiecej funkcji ukrytych )  .

mi brakuje w mozili takiej funkcji skrolowana o 1/4   1/2 ekranu   ( jak by ktos slyszal o tkaim dodatku to  nich da znac ) --  bo przy tych ustawieniach co podalem powyzej  gdy przegladarka nie zajmuje calego ekranu to przewija .

 wiecej niz jeden ekran

----------

## argasek

 *backfire wrote:*   

> Witam! Mam na ekranie rozdzielczosc 1280x1024 jak mam na pelnym ekranie firefox'a to przewijanie stron scroll'em od myszki strasznie wolno idzie, troche daje po oczach takie cos, da sie jakos przyspieszyc scroll'a w firefox, bo w innych aplikacjach dziala nalezycie.

 

A masz odpalonego Beryla/Compiza/Composite?

Jeśli ten sam problem występuje też np. w Thunderbird (sprawdź), to nie jest to problem Firefoxa, a w każdym razie nie dokładnie Firefoxa. Patrz http://bugs.freedesktop.org/

----------

## Gabrys

Ja bym obstawiał na płynne przewijanie (gdzieś w opcjach do odznaczenia). Też mnie kiedyś wkurzało.

PS. mam beryla i działa dobrze.

----------

